
VR Tour of East Africa and Bill Clinton's NY Office - valgaze
https://www.facebook.com/clintonglobalinitiative/videos/10153250212525318/
======
valgaze
Looks like this is the studio that put it together:
[http://www.felixandpaul.com/](http://www.felixandpaul.com/)

